# Texicaster



## scrimman (Sep 24, 2012)

The Tick says I need to show more pics of this, so here they are:
[attachment=11161]
[attachment=11162]
[attachment=11163]
It's a Telecaster knock-off I made from kit parts and wood buys of Ebay. The body is Basswood, and the neck is Maple. I'd seen some carved up guitars before, so I wanted to try it out. It was a fun project. 
It's currently hanging in a local guitar store; I'm trying to sell it so I can buy more tools and wood!


----------



## LoneStar (Sep 24, 2012)

Dude thats just awesome. What is the guitar shop asking for it ?


----------



## cabomhn (Sep 24, 2012)

Looks awesome! I think the carved in gecko at the end is the perfect touch.


----------



## scrimman (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks! 
@Lonestar, they've got it at $675. $550 of that will wind up going to me; I've got 550 hours in the thing and I figure a buck an hour isn't asking too much. That, and I've seen similar guitars go for $1200+. But, it's been sitting there since Christmas. I might have to wind up playing a fairly unique guitar at church!
@ cabomhn. Yeah, I like that the best, too. All those fancy guitars out there, and I haven't seen too much variety in the headstocks save the inlays. I figured it was time to change all that! My house Gecko was kind enough to model for me.
I'm working on another one right now; its an Epiphone explorer type that my little boy's best friend's father wants me to carve a dragon onto. Its slow going because the wood went flaky under all that paint, but when I manage to finish I'll post some of that, too.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 24, 2012)

Wow! That is so cool! Makes me want it and I don't even play guitar Very unique and beautiful, thanks for sharing with us. Great work.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Sep 24, 2012)

scrimman said:


> The Tick says I need to show more pics of this, so here they are:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that thing is beutifull bass wood wow i got a bunch of those basswood trees out back didnt know if they were worth millin or not hmmmmmm:dunno::dunno: super duck


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 25, 2012)

All I can say is wow. That's gorgeous. Good luck on the sale of it. I hope you get a buyer soon.


----------



## GROOVY (Sep 26, 2012)

That there is talent... did you carve the body too?


----------



## scrimman (Sep 27, 2012)

I did the artwork, the cutouts for the neck, pickups, and electronics were already in the blank.


----------



## davidgiul (Sep 27, 2012)

Nice job, Sean. The shop is giving you a good deal. Most retailers will at least double the price for anything they purchase wholesale or put out on consignment. Something about paying for overhead, profit, yada, yada, yada. Blows us artisans right out of the water, hence Esty, ebay (I forgot what Kevin calls It), etc.


----------



## scrimman (Mar 1, 2013)

Well, here we go again....
Well, when I entered the Texicaster guitar I made into that carving competition ( it won a blue ribbon for it's category, buy the way) , I went and spent $120 on a brand-new wood burner. Sara (the wife) was less than happy, especially when one of the pens that go with it broke right off the bat. (Hell, I wasn't real impressed, either) Well, it might have been a good investment after all; I think I just might have found the next level. 
[attachment=19548]
Now I've just gotta do the same thing to the Texas Painted Gecko on the headstock right (and re-line some of those leaves so they pop out more) and this critter should be good to go.


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Mar 2, 2013)

Holly cow, you're killin'me dude. That AXE is amazing. Never owned a tele...er..texicaster.:hatsoff::hatsoff:


----------



## HomeBody (Mar 2, 2013)

A little contrast made all the diffence in the world. I never noticed the barbed wire until now. You better up the price and try another guitar shop that's higher end. Gary


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 2, 2013)

I don't play the guitar, but I do recognize outstanding work when I see it. Just beautiful.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 2, 2013)

Sean - I agree. That does bring it to a whole new level. Outstanding work 
Scott


----------

